# [Duda]¿Como probar un rele - relay de microondas?



## victorbl (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola a todos, vengo a consultarles una duda, estoy revisando un microondas LG y le he hecho mediciones y pruebas a la mayoria de los componentes que fallan y me han puesto a dudar el relé de 12v de la tarjeta y el condensador de alta tension, el rele de 12v (tipo silla) consta de 5 patas, pondre una imagen identificando todos los terminales del rele, bien entrego la carga de 12v en la pata 3 y 4 y hace el clic caracteristico del rele pero tengo entendido que me debe dar continuidad entre la pata 5 y 1 y las patas 5 y 2 y no me da absolutamente nada de continuidad ni de voltaje ¿esta dañado el relé? por el contrario tambien queria preguntarles que medicion o metodo de prueba le puedo aplicar al condensador (Si, ya esta previamente descargado.) y tomando en cuenta que solo cuento con un multimetro. Saludos y muchas gracias!

Datasheet del rele http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/451799/MACOM/PCK-112D2M.html


----------



## miguelus (Jun 26, 2016)

Buenos días

 Según el Data Sheet que has posteado, los Pines 4, 3 son la Bobina del Relé, tiene que medir ≈288Ω. Los Pines 1 y 2 son el contacto que, normalmente está abierto.

Cuando entre los Pines 3 y 4 ponemos 12VCC se tiene que cerrar el contacto entre los Pines 1 y 2.

Sal U2


----------



## victorbl (Jun 26, 2016)

Buenos dias miguelus, si mide entre 285 y 288ohms, cuando entrego la carga de 12v me da continuidad, pero no voltaje solo muy bajo como 0.2 o 0.1, ¿esta bien?


Muy bien, agrego: Probé el relay bajo tensión; le entregue una carga de 12v conectando al pin 4 directo de la fuente el negativo y el positivo de la fuente directo a un fan cooler de 12v el negativo del fan cooler al pin 3, el relay "clickeo" y apenas mueve el ventilador, midiendo entre el pin 3 y el fan cooler me da 3.12v y midiendo entre el pin 5 y el fan cooler me da 9.40


----------



## miguelus (Jun 26, 2016)

Buenas noches victorbl.

Después de leer tu respuesta, siento decirte que no he entendido nada  de lo que intentas explicar, será que ya es muy tarde o que hoy  estoy con "Espeso cerebral"

Mira el Data Sheet, y entenderás como funciona ese Relé.

Intenta postear un esquema de lo que estás haciendo

Sal U2


----------



## victorbl (Jun 26, 2016)

Sospechaba que iba a ser complicado entender ese carato de letras jaja.. aqui esta el "diagrama" jaja


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 26, 2016)

El datasheet te proporciona un diagrama esquemático, solo usa el sentido común,
*A)*





*B)*





Sobre el condensador, que tipo es? electrolítico? cerámico? Cual es su capacidad y voltaje?


----------

